# Martins Dschungel-Aus: Ist DAS der wahre Grund?



## Stefan102 (20 Jan. 2012)

​
Die Nachricht hat wohl bei vielen Dschungel-Fans allgemeines Stirnrunzeln verursacht: Martin Kesici (38) hat das Camp verlassen! Doch warum, das weiß niemand so genau, selbst Martins Mama war sehr überrascht. Doch nun gibt es neue Gerüchte, warum Martin so spontan abgedampft ist – und die haben weder etwas mit Spinnen oder Skorpionen, noch mit anderen unliebsamen Dschungelbewohnern zu tun.

Wie Martins Freundin im Interview mit RTL nur am Rande angesprochen hatte, könnte ein Musikfestival die Ursache sein. Denn in Auckland, Neuseeland beginnt heute das „Big Day Out“, eine Festivaltour durch Australien und Neuseeland. Dieses Jahr unter anderem mit dabei die Band „Soundgarden“, die es dem Rocker offenbar angetan hat, wie Mandy erklärte.

Hat das Vier-Finger-Faultier also wirklich wegen eines Festivals das Camp verlassen und damit die Chance auf die Dschungelkrone verspielt? Denkbar wäre es durchaus, schließlich ist Martin Musiker durch und durch - und wann bekommt man schon mal die Chance auf einen Gratis-Flug ans andere Ende der Welt? Sollte dies wirklich der Grund für sein freiwilliges Ausscheiden sein, dann ist diese Aktion vor allem eines - ein absolutes Novum in der Dschungelcamp-Geschichte! 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## krawutz (21 Jan. 2012)

Alles Gerüchte. Der einzig wahre Grund : die Bundesliga beginnt wieder und er wollte die Klatsche für die Großmaulbrigade nicht verpassen!


----------



## chini72 (21 Jan. 2012)

Vermissen werde ich ihn nicht! Er fiehl nicht besonders auf. Und Dschungelkönig wäre er sowieso nicht gewurden.


----------

